# Removing calcium stains from glass



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I got a used 120G tank and stand today and there is some white (I assume some type of calcium) stain on parts of the glass. I quickly tired a scrub brush and the big scaly stuff came right off but if you get up close you can still see what looks like milky white stains. Is there anything that will take this off. I don't mind using elbow grease but what would you use to clean up stains on the glass.


----------



## Lariat02F150 (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh man..., been there... my aunt gave me my uncles old tank... once all the fish died she just let the water evap with all the artificial plants, filter etc just get covered in calcium build up

i got 95% of it off but i dont think i ever will get everything... i used a combo of 409 and some shower cleaner they are always advertising i forget the name... once u add water to the tank you dont really notice it unless you look for it... RINCE YOUR TANK THOROUGHLY... FILL and dump... REPEATEDLY.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've always used vinegar and a razorblade, then rinse real good


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

LimeAway? I think that is the stuff that cleans it up good just make sure to rinse alot. CLR is the other one that is good.


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

susankat said:


> I've always used vinegar and a razorblade, then rinse real good


what she said*w3*w3


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't really want to use any chemicals when cleaning the tank. Just a little residue can wipe out an entire population of fish in no time. Vinegar, razorblade and elbow grease is the best way to go.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

I had some on my heater and I soaked it in vinager and they went away. Try using a sponge, vinager and a razor like Susankat said. That works the best and is the least harmful to the fish.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately distilled white vinegar.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Good info to know!


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I got the distilled white vinegar today. It took the big scaly stuff off but I am still seeing some milky white discoloration. Will this come clean? or am I wasting my time with it. I rubbed pretty good with just a cloth, I was afraid to get something to abrasive, but I would like this glass to be as clean as possible.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If the tank is glass, just use a razor blade, as long as you move the blade straight and not twist it, it won't scratch the glass.


----------



## paulg (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, I joined the forum because I need some help really bad. My Wife and I were given a 30 gal tank from our friends who no loner are using it. after bring it home and i started to clean it well. but I cannot for the life of me get this White residue off the inside of the glass.

I have used the following with poor results.
Vinegar 
CLR 
Baking soda
corn starch
I have even tried a light mixture of bar keeper cleanser and nothing. The inside glass at the top about 2 inches down around the entire tank has this haze. 

Elbow grease is not working. and leaving the solutions i mentioned abouve about for 30 minutes and still nothing. 

Its not crusty residue, but a film. any other suggestions? I am running out of ideas, or i should I give up and just purchase a new one.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

drill with plastic brush on it. that might get the stuff up and not scratch the glass


----------

